# Moving a horse



## jakes (Jun 29, 2014)

Hi, there is a horse that I am looking at that would be perfect for me, if I lived in California. I was wondering is it a stupid idea to buy a horse, have it trailered to the training barn I would send it to for a couple months in Washington, have them train it (I live in BC Canada) and then bring her up. Of course I will visit her but she will be in full training to be ready for show season. 

The reason I would like this horse is because her bloodlines are impeccable and I could take her very far in the show world. 

Anyways, my questions are:
-Best/reliable horse trailering services (The best not the cheapest)
-Am I stupid for doing this
-Is it dificult to bring a horse from the US to Canada.

Cheers!


----------



## horselovinguy (Oct 1, 2013)

Because a horse has impeccable bloodlines doesn't mean it is going to be a good show horse, nor that you will be a good partner for that horse.

Very few people purchase a horse without at least making the trip to physically see, touch, handle and ride the horse. 
If it is a baby... all of the above without the riding part of course.

Don't buy a horse without having eyes actually see it, have a vet do a _*full*_ pre-purchase exam on it {nothing left to chance} and know all of your expenses before starting out.
I know to cross US/Canadian borders the horse has to have certain paperwork in order... possibly a quarantine period depending upon from where they come from.

The expense of paperwork done, a PPE on a "unknown", the transport costs, training costs and still not knowing if the horse is worth anything for riding.....it is a lot of chances and risks to me.
For what you are referring to laying out $$$...you could buy a* nice *made horse and off you go. 
You know what you have and can go to it and start to compete...

You asked if it is "stupid"...my answer would be no...but it sure has a lot of risks involved in you making a partnership with a animal untried by you...if you are incompatible you won't do well in the show ring, since that is your goal...I would be making tracks to California to see for myself.
The horse you see in pictures may not be the horse in person... they photoshop horses same as they do fashion models...
If you can afford to take such a chance and have a big fat "0" as a end result if the horse turns out to not be show quality, willing and able...then go for it, why not.

As for bloodlines... one of the most famous Thoroughbreds in the world was Secretariat. 
What a bloodline, yet his direct offspring were garbage on the track {made wonderful show/riding horses}...now generations down the line and again that bloodline is proving itself worthy... same can happen in any bloodline, in any breed and to any animal...

_jmo..._


----------



## Left Hand Percherons (Feb 1, 2011)

If it's the horse that's going to take you to the next level, than it's worth it. Finding "the" horse isn't always an easy task. It must be a sizable investment so yes absolutely don't just rely on videos and pictures. Fly down there and see for yourself. You will spend another $2000 to fly down there, hotel, car and vet but that's cheap in the scheme of things.

I have bought babies out of Alberta. Coming out of Canada, they need a HC and elisa coggins test (not regular coggins). You schedule an inspection at the Port of Entry with a vet and they physically do a once over each and every animal that enters and leaves the country. There is a nominal fee I believe you do have to pay that tax on animals entering Canada (not on exports)


----------

